# Mixed bag



## lesno1 (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 19, 2021)

I like #2 best.


----------



## Robshoots (Sep 19, 2021)

I’ll go with two and three for their sharpness.  I like the bee/leaf contrast in three.  Nice shots.


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 19, 2021)

Good set.....


----------



## Warfarin (Sep 19, 2021)

Nice macros


----------



## jeffashman (Sep 20, 2021)

Nice set!


----------

